# Indexing Valve



## renreb (11 mo ago)

I recently changed out my indexing valve since the existing one was not changing zones properly. I get my water for my lawn from a lake / canal behind my house. I changed out everything except the main body that is attached to my outgoing pipes that go to my sprinklers and the new valve is acting the same as the replaced valve. It does not change zones properly. It comes on the 6 times it is suppose to so my timer is working properly. But it still seems to skip a random zone. My sprinklers go on early in the morning so I dont actively see my system in action. Does anyone have any advice as to what the problem might be?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @renreb. I moved this to the Irrigation subforum.


----------



## renreb (11 mo ago)

Thank you Ware!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@renreb hello!

Did you ever get this figured out?

Just curious as my problem is not as far "up" as where I believe any "indexing" would occur but rather, seems to be the pipe between our pump and the terminal end of the 1-1/2" pipe extending out into our lake, laying on the lake bed. Not at all knowledgeable enough about what's out there under the water I am assuming some type of back-flow preventer needs replacing, in order to keep the pump "primed" in between twice weekly watering schedules …


----------



## renreb (11 mo ago)

No, still not sure why its not hitting all of the zones. If I do figure it out I will post here what the problem / solution was.


----------

